# مواسير التغذيه



## mahm00ud (3 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم .. معلهش يا مهندسين عندى نقطه بتلخبط فيها . انا بشتغل تصميم لشبكات التغذيه بس احيانا بشتغل المقاسات بالانش واحيانا بال مم . وعرفت مؤخرا ان فى اختلاف بين مواسير البى بى ار وال بى فى سى فى القطر بمعنى ان اقل حاجه فى البى بى ار هيا 20 مم وال تعتبر نص بوصه مش 3/4 بوصه زى ما كنت فاكر .. فا ايه الافضل ان اشتغل كل الديزاين على الانش ؟؟ ولا ايه بالظبط ؟


----------



## mahm00ud (4 أكتوبر 2016)

??????


----------



## شيخ الحارة (5 أكتوبر 2016)

يفضل عند تصميم أي أنواع من المواسير مطالعة الكتالوجات أولا و لذلك أنصحك بأن تعمل بالبوصة و السبب أن ذلك قد يسبب خلاف مع المقاول أثناء التنفيذ خصوصا إذا كان حجم التمديدات كبيرا كما هو في مشاريع الإسكان .


----------



## mahm00ud (5 أكتوبر 2016)

شيخ الحارة قال:


> يفضل عند تصميم أي أنواع من المواسير مطالعة الكتالوجات أولا و لذلك أنصحك بأن تعمل بالبوصة و السبب أن ذلك قد يسبب خلاف مع المقاول أثناء التنفيذ خصوصا إذا كان حجم التمديدات كبيرا كما هو في مشاريع الإسكان .




معنى كدا ان اشتغل بالبوصه اضمن ومهما كان نوع المواسير او البراند .ال بينفذ مجبر انه يحول من الانش للقطر المناسب حسب نوع المواسير والبراند ؟


----------



## شيخ الحارة (6 أكتوبر 2016)

mahm00ud قال:


> معنى كدا ان اشتغل بالبوصه اضمن ومهما كان نوع المواسير او البراند .ال بينفذ مجبر انه يحول من الانش للقطر المناسب حسب نوع المواسير والبراند ؟



أخ محمود : أنا قصدت بالنسبة لل PPR على أساس أنه متوفر بالبوصة - حسب علمي - و لكني تأكدت من أحد الزملاء أنه موجود بالمليمتر و لكن عموما يفضل التواصل مع الموردين في بلدك و سؤالهم عن المواسير و الوصلات معاً .
مثال : هنا في السعودية أغلب مواسير الصرف توصف بالملي و ذلك لأن الوصلات متوفرة بالملي أكثر من البوصة . بعض المواصفات تكون بالبوصة و عندما تطلب من المورد وصلات مثل الغليون (الصفاية البلاستيك)ممكن يقولك غير موجودة أو فيها شهر توريد و تحدث عطلة في المشروع بسبب ذلك و كثير من المشاريع حدث فيها ذلك و اضطروا لاحقا إلى التغيير إلى الملي و تطلب ذلك Repair couplings لوصل المواسير البوصة مع الملي .


----------



## mahm00ud (6 أكتوبر 2016)

شيخ الحارة قال:


> أخ محمود : أنا قصدت بالنسبة لل PPR على أساس أنه متوفر بالبوصة - حسب علمي - و لكني تأكدت من أحد الزملاء أنه موجود بالمليمتر و لكن عموما يفضل التواصل مع الموردين في بلدك و سؤالهم عن المواسير و الوصلات معاً .
> مثال : هنا في السعودية أغلب مواسير الصرف توصف بالملي و ذلك لأن الوصلات متوفرة بالملي أكثر من البوصة . بعض المواصفات تكون بالبوصة و عندما تطلب من المورد وصلات مثل الغليون (الصفاية البلاستيك)ممكن يقولك غير موجودة أو فيها شهر توريد و تحدث عطلة في المشروع بسبب ذلك و كثير من المشاريع حدث فيها ذلك و اضطروا لاحقا إلى التغيير إلى الملي و تطلب ذلك Repair couplings لوصل المواسير البوصة مع الملي .







اه تمام واضحه يا هندسه .. تسلم ..


----------

